# WTB: Java moss, Vals, easy plants, CO2 setup



## jrings (May 11, 2005)

I need to replenish some of my plant stock. I am looking for some of the plants in subject line and any other cheap plants. Thanks

Joe
Fairfield Twp.

I also have a large CO2 tank, solenoid valve, homemade bubble counter, CO2 diffuser, Needle valve, Regulator that I am thinking of getting rid of because I can never seem to make plants grow worth a crap anyway... I think I have over $200 invested. Is this of intrest to anyone? What price should I ask.

Joe


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Hi Joe. I dunno what you should ask for the c02 system. 

I have some of those plants u listed that i am bringing to the CAFE meeting/auction on the 23rd of february. that is kinda far off, but if u dont have any by then, or want more, ill have them there. the meeting is free to get in and should be fun with a mini auction.

if you want to trade anything for the c02 system, perhaps try posting that too.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

What size is the CO2 tank?


----------



## jrings (May 11, 2005)

pretty sure it is a 10# tank


----------

